

It’s Hot Out & I Hope You Stayed Cooler Than This Startup CEO - adebelov
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/22/its-hot-out-i-hope-you-stayed-cooler-than-this-startup-ceo-hilarious-video/

======
sanswork
My neighbour owns a roofing company and in the middle of the summer heat doing
our shingling a few years back all of them were wearing heavy winter coats.
When asked about it they said it actually made them cooler and also kept the
sun off their skin. My cousin not believing this tried it and apparently
initially you're a lot hotter but as you start to sweat it cools back down
again(as long as there is a breeze). You also keep yourself insulated from the
direct sun.

~~~
Mz
My dad once told me that someone in the community he grew up in wore long
sleeves year-round and said it "keeps the cold off you in winter and keeps the
heat off you in summer". This was in Indiana and my dad grew up on a farm
where people worked really hard (after WWII was over, he rejoined the army so
he could sleep in and work less hard -- he felt it wasn't a bad gig as long as
they weren't shooting at you).

I am also reminded of how my oldest son wanted to wear a winter coat in June
when he was 2 years old because it came in the mail from relatives around the
same time I bought him new shoes and the coat and shoes matched. I felt it was
not too risky since he was born in Texas and we were living in Germany at the
time. So I taught him that half your heat escapes through your head, so just
keep the hood off and don't zip it all the way up (so heat could vent from
around his neck). He now tells me this lesson stayed with him throughout his
childhood and he was better at dealing with cold weather than the other school
kids because of it.

